

Another sign Apple need to rethink their approach to QA - ajg1977
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3116

======
BigZaphod
The first time I heard about this bug was today when Apple released the patch.
If it was really a significant & wide-spread problem I'd have expected to see
it crop up on the usual Apple blogs ahead of a patch. (I may have missed it, I
guess.) IMO this issue doesn't speak against Apple's QA at all. But maybe I'm
too much of a fanboy. :)

